# bei mouseover kleines infofeld ?



## C4T (11. März 2003)

hallo leute

habe neulich bei ner page eine option gesehn, die mit gut gefiel und die ich auch gerne einbauen würde.
undswar war das eine galerie mit ein paar bildern und wenn man da mit der maus drübergefahren ist, hat sich ein kleines infofenster geöffnet und dort standen dann sämtliche informationen drin.
weis jemand wo ich dieses javascript herbekomme und wie ich es bei verschiedenen bildern einfüge ?
wäre super wenn jemand ein beispiel posten könnte mit html und javascript code, damit ich mir da was drunter vorstellen kann.
danke im vorraus.

gruss
c4t


----------



## Adam Wille (11. März 2003)

http://www.bosrup.com/web/overlib/

hth,
Geist


----------



## C4T (11. März 2003)

genau das wars.
supergut !!

many thanks

gruss
c4t


----------

